# ABney Park Cemetery



## smilla (Oct 14, 2009)

Just spent a really great two days doing a wildlife project on squirrels in Abney Park Cemetery, Stoke Newington, North London.

Anyone with a penchant for Vistorian gothic should really check it out. It's a lot ''wilder'' than Highgate and you won't a) be charged to get in, b) told not to take photographs and c) shouted at for standing on the graves.

It's a real urban wilderness and has a funny little derelict Victorian chapel in the middle.



















































For more squirrels go to

http://pa.photoshelter.com/c/clare/...rk-cemetery/G0000mzBkv7g0Kd8/P0000T.Bw3mh5Gts


----------



## jonney (Oct 14, 2009)

What a great place. Love the photo's of the squirrels mother nature at its finest. The church building is awesome but it still amazes me the mentallity of some people when they can graffitti a church


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I really like the look of this place...many thanx for the report indeed.


----------



## nutnut (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice one Smilla, like this place a lot.

Very quirky indeed! Just gotta love the squirrels too - i know everyone moans about them, but............cute all the same.


----------



## garethrhyss (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh wow, I'd love visit this place! Right up my street


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 16, 2009)

Stunning pictures!!!!


----------



## Landsker (Oct 17, 2009)

very nice. Old churches have some good character, nice one!


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 19, 2009)

That first pic of the sqirrel praying is quality. Great place.


----------



## djrich (Oct 25, 2009)

Great pics, stunning place!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice one Smila, I like the shots of the Church a lot, the Squirrel is just too cute for words!


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 25, 2009)

Abney Park is a belter, as are Nunhead, the Jewish Cemetery at Finchley and Brompton. West Norwood is also brill (see my report) and all of these are just much less of a rip off than Highgate, which is frankly overrated. Smilla - if you wanna do any of these of a weekend let me know and we can get with the cemetery program....


----------



## graybags (Oct 26, 2009)

*Squirrel*

That first pic of the Squiggle is excellent, looks like it is mimicking the statue !

G


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Oct 31, 2009)

Excellent stuff, I love mooching around the village churchyards so I'd be in my element here...watched the feature about this place on autumn watch the other night and thought it looked a pretty cool place to walk around.

Somewhere to combine urbexing and nature watching...which I often do!!!

NB


----------



## nursepayne (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha LOVE the squirrel shot Brilliant capture.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Nov 8, 2009)

smilla said:


> ]




Love this shot.. nice pics


----------



## Labb (Nov 8, 2009)

Some really nice shots here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TK421 (Nov 8, 2009)

Excellent work there, what a shame the little church/chapel thingy is in such a state, I bet that was lovely when all the glass was in.


----------



## bennyboy621 (Nov 12, 2009)

stunning location and, fantastic pictures!


----------

